# 3430 Swather conversion



## Swampy (Jul 18, 2008)

My 3430 needs a new header on it. I have a 300A twin knife that has served very well. However, it is getting to the point of being worn out. I have talked to a couple dealers about buying a new header for the tractor as that has been what has been the practice with this swather. (This is the third header thats been on this machine). They don't make the 300A anymore which is fine. The problem is that they don't make anything as a replacement which means I would have to step up to a 4895 or 4995 swather to get into the new generation of headers. I don't want to spend that kind of money.

The question I have is two part. Does anyone like MacDon make a PTO driven header anymore that will work with this swather? Or can I convert this swather over to hydraulic? The engine is a 75 horse engine that I could probably turbocharge and essentially make into a 3830 and get up to 93 horsepower. Is that enough to mount another pump and all the plumbing for converting the machine over to hydraulic drive?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I can't help you with this question but one of the other guys will show up here soon to help. I did want to welcome you to the Tractor Forum. Great forum with a great bunch of guys who are always willing to help each other out.

Andy


----------



## Swampy (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me into your forum. I certainly appreciate any help I can get with this.


----------



## koboss (Jun 30, 2010)

hey swampy you ever had a problem with your conditioner rolls wraping hay? mostly the top roll? mine has started to wrap hay and i cant figure out why

any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Swampy (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes I have. It only happens to me when I'm cutting canary grass or some other really thick long stemmed grasses. The only things that seem to help is to not crowd the header so much (slow down), and to keep the grass from wrapping around the ends of the conditioner rolls next to the bearings. As hard as it can be to clean the grass out of that little space, you'll be best served to keep any wrapped up junk out of there. In the end though it's just one of those things that happens that you have to keep an eye out for, and that you're not going to be able to do much about.


----------



## Grayson Goodrich (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey what did you end up doing for this? My 3430 has a 300 twin knife header on it, but the main auger busted in half and I don't want to buy a whole new swather. Can you just buy the head or the auger or what?


----------

